# Memorable Memorial day weekend



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

Mmagis and I finally got to fish. I guess it was a good sign that both boats started right up. We went far back into a bay to get away from boat trafiic but still had many rubberneckers floating by us.

The channel cats were very aggressive and took many baits before Mike hooked the first flathead to slime the new deck.










I fished alone Sunday and boat traffic muddied the water and made it difficult for me to catch bluegills as alarge as I wanted for bait. The smaller gills were easier targets for channel cats and they continued taking baits. At 10:30 I hooked and landed a flathead.










The channel cats continued picking off baits till I opted out for a nap and let a **** finish the gills in the bait bucket.


----------



## Chuck P. (Apr 8, 2004)

That's what I'm talking about. Nice Flatheads guys.


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Nice looking cat there., can't say the same for the guy in the white shirt holding it though Nice to see you got some anyway. Looks like another good year guys.


----------



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

Darn Nice Flatties ................congrats !!!


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Sweet fish man!!! any chance you got weights on either of them? Im guessing at 20 lbs and about 32 lbs??? hard to tell how fat they really are when held with a hand on there belly pushing it out.

Best I saw this weekend was a 15lber that Dinkbuster took.

Salmonid


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

The only way to balance the fish properly is with a hand underneath them to support the weight. There are two ways around it, grow longer arms or catch smaller fish. Neither is an option.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Great way to start the season!:B Hope to get out soon and see what it feels like to set the hook into one of those heavy buggers. Congrats on a great day.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

you guys are killin' me 
i need a bigger tank that will last long eneough to make those trips


----------



## buckifan43221 (May 27, 2006)

Nice flatties. I too got lucky this weekend. I think it was my first time I have ever said that I was going flathead fishing and I got darn lucky, considering I was fishing Oshaugnessy Reservoir. Ended up catching a 16lb and 5lb flathead. These were my second and third flatheads of the year and I have only caught one before this year and it was only 2lbs. 

Any tips for targeting larger fish yet. I kinda got the bug now. I started throwing out 6" live shad Saturday night as the channels were hammering my gills as well. 

Here is a couple of pics.


----------



## bigcats28 (Jul 23, 2006)

did u catch these at Salt Fork?


----------



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

nice fish robby and mike! I cant wait to get back out and do some fishing!!!


----------

